# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  ¿Como llenar un globo con humo?

## lossar

Estoy dando vueltas a un efecto y para ello necesito llenar un globo con humo. PAra ello se me ha ocurrido utilizar una bomba de humo, es decir un accesorio que saca una determinada cantidad de humo. El problema con el que me encuentro es en que no se como poder introducir ese humo dentro del globo sin que se me desinfle.

¿Alguien puede ayudarme o darme algun idea? 

Gracias

----------


## 7deTrebol

Has probado con un cigarro?? Le das una calada e metes el humo en el globo...y asi sucesivamente...

----------


## lossar

Siempre me pasa lo mismo, intento buscar soluciones complicadas a problemas sencillos. Reconozco que no lo habia ni pensado. Lo voy a probar, aunque no creo que el humo que pueda llegar a meter sea suficiente, pues el objeto del humo es el de actuar como "cortina". Es por ello que habia contado con una bomba de humo que saca muchisima densidad de humo y eso me permite "opacar".
Yo he ido dando vueltas a la forma de meter ese humo sin que se escape el aire de dentro del globo, o hinchar el globo a la vez que meto el aire.

Gracias de todos modos

----------


## Knoid

Acabo de hacer una prueba con un globo y un cigarrillo, y la densidad del humo es muy mala. He probado respirando el humo y sin respirarlo, y la verdad es que no creo que tape nada en absoluto.
Si necesitas una pantalla de humo, un cigarrillo no creo que te valga.

A lo mejor con esto te ahorro un día de mal aliento  :Wink1:

----------


## lossar

Pues te lo agradezco enormemente, porque no solo no fumo, sino que me dan arcadas.  Aunque desde luego todas las opciones son buenas, me estoy centrando en la formula que me permita introducir el humo quie saca una bomba de humo, que os aseguro que es mucho, dentro del globo, previamente inflado y sin que se escape el aire. De hecho quiza la respuesta pase por meter el humo previamente a una especie de muelle y luego de ahi inflar el globo con el humo forzado por el fuelle.

Mientras sigo aceptando ideas.

Gracias

----------


## t.barrie

No se como funciona exactamente la bomba de humo, así que igual lo que digo es una soberana estupidez, pero bueno... Podrías usar para hinchar el globo, esos hinchadores para colchones (esos que van a luz). Como lo que hacen es cojer aire de fuera y meterlo dentro , si de alguna manera, mediante la bomba de humo, consiguieras que ese aire que coje el hinchador fuera el humo de la bomba....No se, sería cuestión de probar...

----------


## ignoto

El problema del humo es que no es un gas. Son sustancias en suspensión por lo que cuando lo dejes un rato tendrás esas sustancias precipitadas sobre las paredes del globo y un gas transparente dentro. (Supongo)

Obviamente, eso sucederá al cabo de algún tiempo. Tiempo que dependerá de lo que estés utilizando como fuente del humo. (Estoy bastante convencido de ello)

Eso sin contar con la temperatura a la que esté el gas que transporta esas partículas.

Las máquinas de humo funcionan igual que las pantallas de humos de los carros de combate de la antígua Unión Soviética. O sea, pulverizando aceite sobre una superficie caliente. (Creo).

Si en lugar de decir que quieres llenar un globo con humo nos dices para qué quieres el humo, tal vez sea mas sencillo ayudarte. O puede que te hagamos perder el tiempo pero por probar...

----------


## 7deTrebol

Poner un tubo de la boca de la maquina de humo a la boca del globo.... por probar...  solo doy ideas jej

----------


## ignoto

> Poner un tubo de la boca de la maquina de humo a la boca del globo.... por probar...  solo doy ideas jej


Como no le pongas un ventilador al tubo para que empuje...

----------


## magik mackey

el globo una vez lleno de humo, tienes que explotarlo?

----------


## lossar

La respuesta de ignoto me ha dejado un poco tocado. Os explico la idea es utilizar un globo de tal forma que en un momento determinado este globo se pincha y aparece una carta en el sitio donde estaba el globo. Al hacerlo con el globo, es bastante evidente de donde sale la carta, por lo que se me habia ocurrido el llenarle de humo y entonces ese humo tape el movimiento de la carta. Si como dice ignoto, al cabo de un tiempo se transforma en humo transparente y particulas en suspension ya no me vale y tendre que buscar otra cosa para disfrazar la aparicion

----------


## mayico

No se si será el mismo juego que tengo en mente, pero... Según cuentas pues no creo que haga falta tanto humo. Mirko aparece una flor de una pompa con humo de cigarrillo, y el espesor es suficiente. Digo yo que el método no se verá si el sonido del globo va antes unos milisegundos. Ya que hay un pestañeo al explotar el globo. De todas formas intenta añadir un embudo a la maquina de humo para ver si se infla como deseas. Y una cosa mas... Mira a ver la distancia a la que haces el juego, ya que es mas de escena que de cerca y salón... Según la distancia. Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## magik mackey

si le pones un poco de polvo de talco dentro del globo, cuando lo pinches saldra como humo. Haz la prueba, pienso que te puede ir bien.

----------


## Prendes

*magik mackey*
Ahora que dice eso magik mackey, creo recordar que en alguna tienda vendían algo que frotabas los dedos y salía humo (no tengo ni idea que era eh, solo me suena haber leído la descripción el efecto)
y si no me equivoco, en algún sitio leí que si quemas la parte de una caja de cerillas que usas para encenderlas, las cenizas de ese trocito de papel, a poco que las frotas sacan bastante humo. Igual es una auténtica tontería y lo soñé eh, pero creo que lo leí en algún lado.

----------


## Knoid

Prendes: Lo de usar los restos de la combustión de la parte donde rasgas la cerilla no lo has soñado. Me lo enseñó mi tío hace muuuchos años, y no son exactamente las cenizas, sino un residuo de tacto graso que deja al quemarse (yo lo hago sobre una superficie de cristal, como un cenicero). Te manchas los dedos con eso, y podrás producir un poco de humo blanco de las yemas de los dedos al frotarlas. Creo que no vale con cualquier tipo de cajetilla (hay varios tipos de fósforos). Eso sí, es conveniente lavarse las manos después para eliminar los restos y evitar el contacto con la boca o los ojos.

----------


## lossar

En primer lugar, gracias a todos por las aportaciones.

En segundo lugar, Mayico no se sinceramente a que juego te refieres. Lo que estoy preparando es una idea mia, que desde luego no he visto a nadie.

En tercer lugar he probado con polvos de talco y no funciona, pues elos polvos s e depositan en la zona inferior del globo y lo unico que hacen es mancharme el soporte pero sin cubrir.

Decir que la carta que ha de aparecer es una carta Jumbo y por tanto lo que necesito para cubrir su aparicion es mucho humo en poco tiempo. Con las bombas de humo consigo el humo necesario y con la densidad necesaria, pero desde que se enciende hasta que se consigue la cortina necesaria pasan al menos 8 segundos, es por ello que pense meterlo dentro del globo.

Quiza tenga que cambiar de idea y buscar otra formula que me permita ocultar la aparicion de la carta al explotar el globo. ¿Alguna idea?

Gracias

----------


## mayico

Ok si es Un invento tuyo... Pues entonces no tengo ni idea de como va. Ahora, quieres explotar un globo y que aparezca la jumbo, no? Te pregunto, tiene que ser en un pedestal? No puede ser en tu mano?

----------


## ignoto

Hace la tira de tiempo, un señor vio que una rampa era demasiado larga y no le cabía así que inventó la escalera.

Tu necesitas una escalera.

No puedo ofrecerte una pero se me ocurre que, quizás, un flash de máquina fotográfica cumpla con la misma función que el humo. Por ejemplo, con una de esas cámaras desechables que todavía usan película.
No sé si te servirá pero es lo que se me ocurre a bote pronto.

----------


## Prendes

y si pones un trocito de papel flash debajo del globo? te hace doble función:
al encenderlo explota el globo y la llama oculta lo que tengas que ocultar

----------


## litan

lo del humo no es mala idea si como bien dices tienes densidad suficiente.. lo que dice ignoto es verdad, el humo son partículas en suspensión que a la larga se acaban depositando, pero igual puedes estar una semana entera sin mover el globo para que se depositen... si lo llenas antes de la actuación creo que podría funcionar...

respecto a como meter el humo dentro del globo, las máquinas de humo lo que hacen es calentar con unas resistencias el líquido que pasa por un tubo muy delgado y sale el humo, y si no recuerdo mal no lleva ningún tipo de ventilador, el humo sale solo por la preson que se genera dentro del tubo, por lo que no tienes presión suficiente como para hinchar el globo solo con eso...
puedes intentar llenar una bolsa de basura solo con humo (aplastas la bolsa para que no haya aire, la pones en la bocacha de la máquina y le das) luego con un hinchador de globos dentro de la bolsa de basura y que solo asome la boquilla hinchas el globo, de tal forma que solo cojes humo...

A mi es la idea más práctica que se me ocurre, pero lo del papel flash ayudandote de una aguja para pinchar el globo o el flash de una camara yo creo que tambien son opciones alternativas completamente válidas...

un saludo!

----------


## lossar

En primer lugar, muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aprotaciones, he probado la opcion del papel flash (tonto de mi no haber caido antes) y funciona perfectamente para los objetivos que persigo. El resplador del papel flash tapa el movimiento y ademas con el calor que desprende explota el globo.

Como decia el otro, el ser humano es extraordinario. Gracias a todos.

----------


## Omim Torreip

En uno de mis libros de magia habla de como hacer humo en un vaso...
Si echas **** * **** sale humo, pero es parece un poco peligroso ¿No?

----------


## alvarovilla

> En uno de mis libros de magia habla de como hacer humo en un vaso...
> Si echas **** * **** sale humo, pero es parece un poco peligroso ¿No?


Mucho

----------

